# How is Alder Wood for...



## junoblow (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi Gang,

Feeling like I was possessed, I purchased Alder wood for no particular reason to use with a turkey breast and BB ribs for Thanksgiving.  Has anyone used this wood and how do you feel it would work for these meats?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## fbi van outside (Nov 23, 2016)

I've used it to smoke fish (bass and salmon). It has a mild flavor. Maybe add some pecan or hickory when you do the ribs.


----------



## junoblow (Nov 23, 2016)

OK, thanks... seems fish, especially Salmon, is a favored meat for this type of wood.  My guests are not fond of heavy smoke flavor, such as Hickory so maybe I'll be OK in this case.  I'm just debating on scrapping the Alder all together and using Apple.


----------



## fbi van outside (Nov 23, 2016)

I believe apple would be a better choice for both the turkey and ribs. I am doing an apple cider turkey for my feast tomorrow.


----------



## junoblow (Nov 25, 2016)

I didn't have any time to supplement or replace the Alder wood but in the end, they turned out excellent!!

First time using "Jeff's rub" too.













15170754_10211945296611008_4891207283546797843_n.j



__ junoblow
__ Nov 25, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks great. Alder is a great wood to use on anything. Especially if you're looking for a subtle smoke.


----------



## danquixote (Nov 26, 2016)

Like others I prefer to use Alder on seafood or cold smoking cheeses.  Apple is delicate and will probably satisfy your guests, but for me the best wood for ribs is Pecan.....not too heavy but a bit more smokey than Apple.  Gives a great color to the bark as well.


----------



## junoblow (Nov 27, 2016)

Cool man!!  Good to know!!  I will add some Pecan next smoke.


----------



## akdutchguy (Nov 27, 2016)

Alder is great on fish and poultry. We just cleared 10 acres for cow pasture that was mainly alder. I need to go get a couple trailer loads of it before it snows and gets torched off. 
Jason


----------

